# 3tb not recognized



## dznutz

hi i recently purchased a 3tb drive to put in my rig.  however, i cannot use all 3tb.  i can use 2.2tb but the rest is un-usable.  right clicking on that un-usable portion in disk management didn't give me the option to use it.  my bios sees it as a 3tb drive so at least i know the mobo can see it.

am i correct to assume that 32bit windows 7 cannot use more than 2.2tb per drive?



hmm.... it turns out that gigabyte offers the 3tb unlock but it only supports certain chipsets:  http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.com/2011/03/gigabyte-announces-3tb-unlock-utility.html


----------



## linkin

Issue of old BIOS. You need a board with UEFI to see the full amount on a single partition. You can split it into 2x 1.5TB partitions and it'll work.


----------



## dznutz

thanks.

it turns out choosing "convert to gpt disk" will combine them together


----------



## larsch

Yes, gpt will fix your problem.

Btw, multiple partitions with the mbr-scheme will not fix it.


----------

